# mail: /usr/sbin/sendmail: No such file or directory (solved)

## turtles

Well after a megga profile update, update world, revdep-rebuild, emerge depclean, update deep world, revdep-rebuild, kernel bump, expat, apache, unicode, update and to top it off a new FQDN and remove all KDE and X app's (server that started as desktop) that no box should of survived.....

postfix is a hair borked. It starts fine.

emerge was emailing me lots about the updates.

It had smtp on it once upon a time and some of these files look like leftovers.

When I use mail from the comand line I get the error message.

```
 postconf sendmail_path

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

```

There is no sendmail symlink.

I looked into my options for creating a sym link

```
turtle mail # ls /usr/sbin/ | grep 'post*'

postalias

postcat

postconf

postdrop

postfix

postkick

postlock

postlog

postmap

postqueue

postsuper

```

```
ls /etc/mail/

aliases  aliases.db  mailer.conf  submit.cf  submit.cf~  trusted-users

```

Leftover ssmtp file:

```

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/ssmtp/files/mailer.conf,v 1.4 2005/04/25 20:36:38 ferdy Exp$

# $OpenBSD: mailer.conf,v 1.3 2000/04/06 18:24:19 millert Exp $

# Execute the "real" sendmail program from ssmtp,

# named /usr/sbin/ssmtp

#

sendmail        /usr/sbin/ssmtp

send-mail       /usr/sbin/ssmtp

mailq           /usr/sbin/ssmtp

newaliases      /usr/sbin/ssmtp

```

Wondering what is the Gentoo way for the symlinks and to what?

I have read a few man pages and the wiki but dont see anything yet.

thanks

```
 mail-mta/postfix-2.4.5  USE="dovecot-sasl pam postgres sasl ssl -cdb -hardened -ipv6 -ldap -mailwrapper -mbox -mysql -nis (-selinux) -vda" 0 kB
```

----------

## didymos

Postfix shouldn't have a sendmail symlink.  It installs an executable with that filename; at least it does with version 2.4.6.

----------

## turtles

Re emerging postfix fixed it.

Thanks

----------

